# UK housing benefit while in Spain



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

How many people are, like me, astonished to learn that up until now people could live in Spain for up to three months while claiming housing benefit in the UK? I was astonished to read this Press report today: "PEOPLE living in Great Britain can now receive Housing Benefit for just four weeks if they are out of the country. Previously, claimants could continue having their rent paid for up to 13 weeks. The new rule prevents claimants from taking long, drawn-out trips outside the UK, while receiving taxpayer help with their rent. It also brings the Housing Benefit into line with Jobseekers' Allowance and other working-age benefits, which already have stricter limits. Those in receipt of Pension Credit also face exactly the same restriction while abroad, from 13 weeks to four." 
Who allowed this situation to happen in the first place and how long has it gone on for? No wonder the UK has such an enormous welfare budget!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I think this new rule came in early this year about Feb if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

Haha, when I read the title of your post, I thought, they going to claim Uk housing benefit to pay for their house in Spain, this is going to be a good one,lol


----------

